# Pics of powerline park mud ride



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Heres a few pics from mem. weekend at powerline park. Didnt take the camera every where its not water proof but got a couple good ones closer to camp.:bigok:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

bad a** mud there:rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute (May 25, 2010)

i got there at 9:30 saturday. Been there every year since it started. And they keep charging more all the time. Used to be 15 to get in for the whole weekend.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

Look like good times!! :rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like a blast, I did the Marengo ride this weekend. Pretty good stuff also.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Muddy Brute said:


> i got there at 9:30 saturday. Been there every year since it started. And they keep charging more all the time. Used to be 15 to get in for the whole weekend.


 I got ther about 11 am sat. that was the first time ther didnt get to see it all i was with to many guys on racers but i will laborday weekend hopefully.


----------



## Muddy Brute (May 25, 2010)

I was with a few side x sides and a bunch of 4x4 4wheelers. But I'm the only 1 playing in the deep mud. The cattail pond (no cattails left) was deeper than last year. Dont know if I'll make Labor day weekend. Might go friday and leave saturday afternoon. Friends run in the derby at our fair. Same time as powerline.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Muddy Brute said:


> I was with a few side x sides and a bunch of 4x4 4wheelers. But I'm the only 1 playing in the deep mud. The cattail pond (no cattails left) was deeper than last year. Dont know if I'll make Labor day weekend. Might go friday and leave saturday afternoon. Friends run in the derby at our fair. Same time as powerline.


 Same here im the only one that goes in the deep stuff.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

wish I could have made it, next time


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, its always fun to ride with trucks.


----------

